
Japan to hang ‘Black Widow’ who dated rich men and poisoned them with cyanide - owens99
https://www.rt.com/news/409000-japan-black-widow-cyanide/
======
zeveb
This seems appropriate: she murdered, she confessed freely, she has no remorse
and is proud of herself. There's no doubt that she's guilty.

